# Deworming a large flock



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Can Valbazen be put in the gallon waterers? Can not find any straight answers. There is no way we would be able to catch all 70+ chickens. I’m afraid the bread method would cause some chickens to be overdosed and others to be under-dosed as they steal and fight for the bread.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. You need to do it individually. You would need to get a different dewormer that goes in water.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> No. You need to do it individually. You would need to get a different dewormer that goes in water.


Okay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree individually.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

So you need to deworm? I have two females and a rooster. Have never dewormed them.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Idahogoats said:


> So you need to deworm? I have two females and a rooster. Have never dewormed them.


You only need to deworm if your chickens have a significant amount of intestinal parasites. My flock is also higher prone to parasites because of where I live, the amount of chickens I have, and the fact that I have multiple different species that could pass parasites to each other. Some chickens don't need to be wormed.


----------

